
How would you export users' data in a note taking service?  Which format would you use? - amichail

======
amichail
I would like to add an export feature to Study Stickies:

<http://studystickies.com>

It's unlikely that many people would use this service much if there's a chance
they could lose their data. So an export feature is critical.

I was thinking of HTML since the stickies can have HTML tags in them. However,
I recently added a math mode that uses TeX syntax. So stickies can be a
mixture of HTML and TeX.

Any suggestions on a good export format?

~~~
jkush
RSS.

~~~
amichail
Users may specify some of their stickies to be private, so how would that work
with RSS?

Also, it would be desirable to have an export format that the user can easily
edit and perhaps even import into some other app/service.

~~~
jkush
Give them a private key they can append to the RSS url request? They can use
that private url to pull out stickies that are for their eyes only.

Example: www.studystickies.com/rss/privatekey

As far as having an export format, if you target specific apps/services then
you'd have a better idea of what format to use, since it would be a format
those apps/services would support.

